# Mercury SmartCraft SC1000 Monitor Kit 79 879896K21



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone have or know about this or 
tachometer or speedometer that also has a digital display?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the tach with the digital window. It gives volts, temp, engine hours, fuel burn, fuel used, oil pressure and then just a generic screen that says temp oil press and volts are “ok”. I think if you have the tach and speedo all engine functions are monitored. There’s a kit that will Bluetooth to your phone and give you all the info too. I like and recommend it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Is the led on the tach easy to read?

The little screen for the SC1000 kit seems like it might be a larger display than whats on the tach but have not found any good info on it yet. I'll see if anyone has posted video of them on youtube.

here's a link to a amazon seller for the SC1000 kit but it does not have a descent description, or even how long the wiring that comes with it is or where it plugs into.

https://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Smar...FSP2ZKT55F9&psc=1&refRID=HF713VZZYFSP2ZKT55F9

I need to call a merc dealer or two to see if they have any displays of the smartcraft stuff or at least the factory brochures for them. At the moment I can't get a definitive answer to what the 2005 motors will display.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

as for linking my outboard motor to my phone? Even tho the display on my google phone is pretty nice and the gps works well I just can't bring myself to do it. Only know about the phones gps because i turned that "feature" on just to see if it worked as good as my last years samsung phone did, then turned it back off  

Not that I'm paranoid (much) but I've got a piece of tape over the "selfy" camera on my phones


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I was thinking you we’re asking about the tach gauge one. That is different than what I have. The little LCD screen on my gauge is easy to read even with sunglasses on unless you are farther off to the side of it. Further than you normally would be driving the boat.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Originally I was leaning towards the tach, then the mini screen and now I'm looking at getting a Lowrance HDS gen3, which can connect to merc motors and display what ever sensors are installed. Both my fish finders and gps are a little "out of date" so an upgrade might be nice.


----------

